# new receiver: no video via HDMI on Xbox or roku



## fun4stuff (Apr 17, 2008)

I recently bought a new receiver (Sony STR DN840) and have been having trouble getting video from my xbox one and roku 3 to to display on my plasma tv (Panasonic tc-p54s1). Sound does work, however.

Interestingly enough I have no trouble getting the display and sound from my HTPC to work with the receiver and my TV (ATI Radeon 5670).

At first I thought this was a problem with the receiver because the xbox and roku worked fine when connected directly to my tv. However, when I tried the xbox one and roku 3 with an older Olevia TV (720p, smaller, do not wish to use as my main tv), i got display and sound with through the receiver.

So this sounds like a problem with my panasonic tv being incompatible with my new receiver?

I've tried turning panasonic vierra link off and CEC on my receiver off and it does not help. I have gotten the xbox and roku to work with the new receiver and panasonic tv, but only sporadically and after hours of troubleshooting have not been able to determine what causes to work and what causes it to suddenly stop working.

Any help would be greatly apprecaited. I've been pulling my hair out for the last week!! Thanks!


----------



## fun4stuff (Apr 17, 2008)

Could this be due an hdcp handshake issue? I've read reports that an hdmi switch may help between receiver and display?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

HDCP would be my first thought. Have you checked for firmware updates?


----------



## fun4stuff (Apr 17, 2008)

Dogg said:


> HDCP would be my first thought. Have you checked for firmware updates?


yeah, receiver and tv are up to date.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you tried a new/different cable? There are different versions of HDMI, and thus cables, which can cause issues. You will want a HDMI v1.4 "high speed" cable.


----------



## fun4stuff (Apr 17, 2008)

Dogg said:


> Have you tried a new/different cable? There are different versions of HDMI, and thus cables, which can cause issues. You will want a HDMI v1.4 "high speed" cable.


I have v1.3a "high speed" ordered from monoprice a few years ago. Do you really think it's worth trying new cables? Decreasing resolution of xbox one and roku don't seem to help. Same setup worked with my other TV.


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

fun4stuff said:


> I have v1.3a "high speed" ordered from monoprice a few years ago. Do you really think it's worth trying new cables? Decreasing resolution of xbox one and roku don't seem to help. Same setup worked with my other TV.


For <$10, its worth a shot. I've had brand new cables that produced corrupted video images.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Aside from a cable, you are looking at a new AVR or TV.

There should be no special setup needed. The default configuration of both devices should simply work.


----------



## fun4stuff (Apr 17, 2008)

Dogg said:


> Aside from a cable, you are looking at a new AVR or TV.
> 
> There should be no special setup needed. The default configuration of both devices should simply work.


damn. yeah's that what i thought. HDCP issues don't seem to be that uncommon after searching the internet. Am I basically forced to buy a sony brand TV to ensure compatibility?

i've tried contacting Sony, but they seem to point the finger at everything else except themselves (TV, Cable, xbox, etc). I'll be contacting panasonic after I try the HDMI switch and new HDMI cables. Not sure how helpful they will be since the TV is nearly 5 yrs old.

I could return the receiver, but it'd a be a bit of a hassle as i bought it online. It shouldn't be the receivers problem since it seems to work with my other tv? I'd prefer to keep the receiver as long as I can be confident that it's not defective.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Glitches with HDCP between various components is quite common. I doubt either device is technically "faulty". You could very likely replace either one, and use it with numerous other devices in it's lifetime and never have another issue.

There appear two basic ways (that I've read anyway) that the HDMI switches work:

1) Some (likely low end models) are just exactly as they state, a basic switch. Meaning they simply pass the signal from the input to the output. So each time you change the switch, the HDCP process has to occur again for the new device selected. Depending on the hardware involved, this doesn't always work properly, as some devices only perform the HDCP handshake once during power up. So if you have, for example, two devices connected to a TV, and after using device one for awhile, you switch to device two, the TV may not perform the HDCP handshake unless it is power cycled. This type of switch also won't solve the HDCP issue you appear to be having, as it simply passes the signal untouched. Also, this issue of only performing the handshake on power up was more common on older equipment. I don't see it mentioned much any more.

2) This type of switch performs the HDCP handshake with the device and maintains the relationship (as opposed to simply passing the full signal from device to device). I'm sure it's more involved than I'm explaining (or completely understand), but that's my understanding of how they work.

And as with most devices, you get what you pay for. I don't know what you bought, and I haven't used enough to offer any opinions or recommendations. Just wanted to point out that, typically, a $10 item isn't likely to perform or function as well as a $100 item.


----------



## fun4stuff (Apr 17, 2008)

Dogg said:


> Glitches with HDCP between various components is quite common. I doubt either device is technically "faulty". You could very likely replace either one, and use it with numerous other devices in it's lifetime and never have another issue.
> 
> There appear two basic ways (that I've read anyway) that the HDMI switches work:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation. I think I had read this one other place; so this confirms it. I have tried 2 HDMI switches (cheap $6 amazon, and $20 target) that have not solved the issue. I'm going to return the target one and see if I can find an "type 2" HDMI switch. Still waiting for new HDMI cables.


----------

